# Digital Food Scales



## Gweeto (Dec 6, 2018)

I have been curing meats for a little over a year now. I have two scales but now that I am doing it with bigger cuts of meat I need one that will allow me to weigh up to 10lbs or so. I have an analog as well but that only goes up to 5lbs and is obviously not accurate. I want one that would allow me to see weights from 1g up to 10lbs. Any suggestions on one that would not break the bank that would serve this purpose and is reliable.
any suggestions and input is appreciated
Guy


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2018)

Search for scales in the search bar here . Give you some reading and info while you wait .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2018)

I have been using the same, 11 pound max, OXO Scale over a decade and it shows no sign of quiting...JJ


----------



## Gweeto (Dec 6, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Search for scales in the search bar here . Give you some reading and info while you wait .


Thank you will do


----------



## Gweeto (Dec 6, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> I bought a Ozeri 18lb scale at Target for $15.97 and am quite happy with it. It also does kilograms and grams which is more important to me than pounds and ounces. I've used it several time per week since I got it almost a year ago without fail or having to replace the batteries. Auto shutoff and tare are also nice features but truth be told I'd imagine all digital scales have these features.
> 
> Biggest thing I cure is full pork loin.
> 
> ...


Actually looked at that on on line. Am looking at the My Weigh KD8000 which has bakers math. It uses percentages so you don't have to drag out your calculator or ask Alexa


----------



## Gweeto (Dec 6, 2018)

Actually looked at that on on line. Am looking at the My Weigh KD8000 which has bakers math. It uses percentages so you don't have to drag out your calculator or ask Alexa


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2018)

Been using for
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 years, 11#


----------



## Gweeto (Dec 6, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> Been using for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info and the picture. May have to flip a coin.


----------



## Gweeto (Dec 6, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Big scale is used for weighting the meats after trimming and for weight meats during the drying phase.
> 
> Gram/grain mini scale is used for weighting out salt, sugar, cure and spices
> 
> ...


Thank you. I do have a chemists mini scale that measure finite powders. I may for go the more expensive bakers percentage scale and just get one that I can use for 10lb cuts and do the simple math.


----------



## Gweeto (Dec 6, 2018)

Went to your site. Like the calculator that does the math for you. GREAT


----------



## Gweeto (Dec 6, 2018)

Nice and organized. I am going to get Ozeri scale. Model ZK14. Simple is better. Have another couple of days for my initial ferment on my pancetta and then into my curing chamber.


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2018)

Here is something someone posted on here sorry don't remember who.

I use Penny's for scale verification. 

Mid - 1982 and older 3.11g
Mid 1982 to current 2.5g


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2018)

My Weigh Ultraship 55 pound scale is popular. $46 on Amazon including adapter...JJ


----------



## TisiKisit (Jun 15, 2021)

I recently bought myself a scale that determines both the same weight. That's why I like them. I hope they will remain as accurate for a long time to come


----------



## TisiKisit (Jul 9, 2021)

I recently bought a kitchen scale for myself. You can trust your gut, but it's best to follow the advice of a large number of people and buy a device for your kitchen based on reviews. Many positive and negative characteristics concerning a particular model are posted on manufacturers ' websites and various forums. You have to carefully study a dozen other models and choose the model that has become a good assistant for most. When I was selecting a kitchen scale for my grandmother as a gift, I came across excellent models  and https://www.vont.com/product/digital-kitchen-scale / and my grandmother was delighted.


----------

